# El Río Rímac a su paso por la Ciudad de Lima



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*FOTO DE EL BAJOPONTINO*


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

El Parque La Muralla y el Paseo Chabuca Granda son las únicas 2 partes agraciadas del trayecto del río Rímac por la ciudad de Lima. A lo largo de su paso por la ciudad debieron hacer lindos parques y bulevares. Es una verdadera vergüenza el gran muladar formado en su desembocadura.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lo ùnico que queda claro es que nuestro rìo es bien muerto ahh ...XD ... làstima que hasta ahora los alcaldes no se pongan de acuerdo y lo recuperen porque actualmente languidece. La penùltima foto esta bien xevere


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Notable las ganas de sumar posts...

Con respecto al rìo... se ve que hay bastante por hacer...


----------



## natito (Dec 4, 2004)

Miraflorino said:


>


A quien se le ha ocurrido pintar esas paredes de esa manera?.... contrataron al mismo "artista" que pintó los pilares del tren electrico??... que mamarracho!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Debería ser canalizado...*

no es que el río sea feo,sino que falta una buena obra de canalización y sería
todo muy distinto...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

nada de concreto..

un parque longuitudinal al rio es lo q necesita nuestra ciudad..tan carente de areas verdes


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me da la impresión que el rímac cualquier dia se desborda mas de lo que usualmente lo hace e inunda todo a su alrededor... La mayor parte de las costas que lo rodean estan en pésimas condiciones y demasiado descuidado y sucio....

Buen thread dodi (pero por favor no hagas spam con solo una foto por post...)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

hola Dodi, buena recopilación. Pobrecito nuestro río Rímac, esta contaminadísima, y tanta basura que le tiran. Me gustó esa foto en donde se ve la Plaza de Acho.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Disculpa Jhonatan...*

pero lo hacía por momentitos y temía que se perdieran las fotos... por eso tuve que hacer 1 foto x post... sé que a ustedes no les agrada ese sistema,pero bueno... tampoco es que yo lo haga muy a menudo... sorry de todos modos... 


skyperu34 said:


> Me da la impresión que el rímac cualquier dia se desborda mas de lo que usualmente lo hace e inunda todo a su alrededor... La mayor parte de las costas que lo rodean estan en pésimas condiciones y demasiado descuidado y sucio....
> 
> Buen thread dodi (pero por favor no hagas spam con solo una foto por post...)


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ojalá algún día el río deje de ser lo más feo y se convierta en un atractivo. Ya se ha probado con el Parque de la Muralla que este espacio tiene grandes posibilidades de recuperarse y ser un espacio público excelente de los que tanto necesita Lima.


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

si concuerdo con todos como es posible que nuestra querida Lima este de espaldas al mar y al río que son una bendición, que no todas las ciudades poseen. Deberian de haber hermosos malecones a lo largo de ambos por todas sus orillas, areas recreativas para nuestra estresada poblacion. Pero siempre hay a montones incompetentes y estupidos que arrojan basura al mar, por la ventana del auto o de la combi, y detesto que cuando uno les dice lo q hacen responde "usted no se meta" maldicion tambien vivo en esta ciudad que te cuesta guardarlo en tu bolsillo, demonios ya me acorde dde esto y me enoje


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Un problema muy generalizado en nuestro país: arrojar basura al río. Es curioso, pero en la mayoría de las ciudades peruanas las zonas cercanas al río no son agradables. Acaso Arequipa y otras pocas ciudades pueden presumir de lo contrario. 

Sin lugar a dudas es un problema que nos compete a todos como sociedad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El río luce tan lánguido de abril a noviembre!!!!! Sólo en verano, gracias a las lluvias en la sierra, adquiere vida. 
Al fondo de la primera foto se ve el cerro El Agustino!!!!!! Espero que la municipalidad distrital, por tercer año consecutivo, organice el "Canotaje agustiniano", ya que me lo he perdido dos veces, es una manera poco convencional de recorrer el río, y serí un buen motivo para conocer el sector del río bajo nuestra jurisdicción y que según sé ha sido limpiado, sembrado y hasta algo acondicionado (muero de ganas por saber si es verdad tanta maravilla).


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buena recopilación Dodi, y que pena que el rio esté tan languido mas como dice Limeñito el se llena solo en verano. He visto en algunas ciudades el sistema de canalización y si hicieran esto nuestro Rimac se limitaria a una acequia pequeña en verano y a un hueco el resto del año. Además creo que el Rimac trae muchas piedras y algunas muy grandes, aunque canalizar daria mas terrenos a la ciudad para quien sabe construir malecones y parques o talvez autopistas


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Lastima, que esa parte de la ciudad de los Reyes este tan descuidada, a pesar de los parques que se han hecho, da pena como se vee el Rio Rimac, si se pudiera cambiar la imagen, arreglando la canalizacion y sembrando mas arboles y mas vegetacion, seria excelente....


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

hace 5 dias la vi... da pena ver el rio todo seco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Rimac es un ASCO, no tiene nada de turístico, por lo menos la zona que corresponde a Lima Metropolitana.

Es verdad que hay mucho por hacer, pero también es verdad que no se ha hecho nada y que hasta el momento no hay planes para recuperarlo. Nuestro municipio es demasiado mediocre para promover su completa recuperación. Prefiero ni pasar por ahí.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> pero lo hacía por momentitos y temía que se perdieran las fotos... por eso tuve que hacer 1 foto x post... *sé que a ustedes no les agrada ese sistema*,pero bueno... tampoco es que yo lo haga muy a menudo... sorry de todos modos...





Miraflorino said:


>


Dodi, no es que no nos guste. Es que no se debe de hacer. Es un tipo de Spam.

Debes colocar una cantidad de fotos en un solo post y si son muchas puedes hacer dos o tres para que no se vea muy cargado.

Pero una solo foto por post y de paso consecutivo no es aceptable. Por eso te he vuelto a editar las dos fotos que pusiste por separado.

El Río Hablador!! hace mucho tiempo que ya no dice nada de lo bello que puede ser su entorno y la culpa es nuestra que no hacemos nada por èl.

Un parque lineal sería ideal tal como se hizo acà en Guayaquil con el estero salado.

Gracias por el thread, nos hace pensar y meditar sobre el futuro de este bello Río.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Y eso? ¿De dónde salió?
Qué bella imagen.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

A pues esa foto la tomè en el Pte de Piedra, me pareciò que era un buen àngulo 

Salu2 Miraflorino y LAST.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente ángulo !!!!*

No hace mucho,una nublada mañana primaveral,caminé por el Puente de Luz y las vistas del Rímac eran muy buenas...


Inkandrew9 said:


> A pues esa foto la tomè en el Pte de Piedra, me pareciò que era un buen àngulo
> 
> Salu2 Miraflorino y LAST.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Se tiene que seguir reforestando la rivera del rio..


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bonita foto de la forista Lia*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esa foto es bastante llamativa: por un lado, una de las construcciones más antiguas y monumentales de la ciudad, y por otro, un puente muy llamativo, algo moderno y, hasta hace poco, con nombre innombrable.
Un aplauso!!!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Huy parecen uno sólo. Bonita foto.
¿Desembocan desagües en pleno río? ¿O sólo es la basura que la gente inescrupulosa deja? Porque todavía lo veo sucio.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

lastimosamente Verdad!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los Puentes del Rímac*

Lean en :
http://museotaurino.blogspot.com/2009/08/los-puentes-del-rimac.html


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cómo se llama ahora el puente Rayos de Sol????


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Le han cambiado el nombre ???*

Tenia entendido que seguía llamándose así ...


El Bajopontino said:


> Cómo se llama ahora el puente Rayos de Sol????


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

J Block said:


> El Rimac es un ASCO, no tiene nada de turístico, por lo menos la zona que corresponde a Lima Metropolitana.
> 
> Es verdad que hay mucho por hacer, pero también es verdad que no se ha hecho nada y que hasta el momento no hay planes para recuperarlo. Nuestro municipio es demasiado mediocre para promover su completa recuperación. Prefiero ni pasar por ahí.


TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDOhno:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Dodi. Ahora, la ultima fotografia, del rio, el puente de piedra y los cerros al fondo esta espectacular.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

esta foto me gusto mucho,parece otro rio jejeje
slds




Miraflorino said:


>


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


>


Aunque como dicen le falta mucho para mejorar, esta area va por buen camino. Me gusta el rio, tiene vida, sus margenes con vegetación y rocas por todos lados le dan movimiento. Espero que nunca se les ocurra canalizarlo. Los rios que he visto canalizados me recuerdan un canal de agua sucia. Buenas fotos Dodi, el lugar esta barbaro.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Ojala algún día luzca más atractivo.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Miraflorino said:


>


El Parque del Rio me parece muy frio. Deberia sacarse todo el piso de ladrillos y sembrarse pasto, flores y arboles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lo que pasa es que...*

allí realizan eventos como conciertos,etc... y debido a la gran cantidad de gente que asiste,pues es necesario tener un explanada... Ahora no sé donde exactamente van a instalar el punto de partida del teleférico al cerro San Cristóbal....


Germinal said:


> El Parque del Rio me parece muy frio. Deberia sacarse todo el piso de ladrillos y sembrarse pasto, flores y arboles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buena recopilación de fotos Dodi-


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


>


Creo que este es el mejor tramo del río Rimac, o al menos el que se ve mejor desde el punto de vista urbanístico.

Gracias por la compilación de fotos, está muy buena. Hay sitios que pocas veces se ven en este foro.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lima creció dando la espalda al Pacífico y al Rímac.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


>


Buena recopilación de fots Dodi, algunos angulos nunca los habia visto. Donde es esta parte del rio ? No hay construcciones de casas a los lados del cauce ya se ve planificación, en el futuro esa parte se va a ver mas agradable, aunque ahora como está ya me gusta.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^

creo que esa parte es por Zarate. La gran carretera que esta a la derecha del rio, es la Ramiro Priale.


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

uff q feo parece pueblo en vez de ciudad./ alucino ver estas casas tarrajeadas. gracias x las fotos'/


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿La mayor parte de la foto es El Agustino? Debe ser; el distrito se encuentra en la margen izquierda. Al otro lado parece ser San Juan de Lurigancho.

Esa imagen de "pueblo" la debe tener el 99.9% de esta ciudad. Salud por eso.


----------

